# Quick Review: Optimum Opti-seal



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Without getting into a long commentary, I got some of this in a trade. I love this stuff. Quick, easy and makes my white Volvo look better than my beloved Z2 Pro..Which says alot..Two thumbs up, easily the best product I have tried in 2008. If you have a light to medium colored vehicle and want to try something new and don't have alot of time to slave on your car, give this a try.. It will probobly give you a look like Fk1000P, but in about 5 minutes....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

agreed - great stuff and so easy to use 

has very good beading and sheeting as well. My car is pretty much self drying wen i use OS. It also makes a very quick , easy and pretty good lasting wheel sealant :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I like it as well, good for topping other LSPs or stand alone... every bit as good as Zaino Z-CS IMHO, and a lot cheaper.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

It really is good but not quite the Ultima Paint Guard Plus experience which truly seemed like magic the first time I used it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'd rate them as follows:

1= OS
1= Ultima
3= Z-CS

all work in the same way but I think CS lags behind in gloss, slickness and durability.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`d rate OS first as well taking price and availability into consideration


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I must get some


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

another thumbs up from me as well......very easy to keep topping up with...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

How long does it last?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I use this a lot on the alloys also handy for getting some protection to the inners as well, awkward to reach vents etc.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

it lasts pretty well - 6 months as good as day 1 on my garaged car, but 2-3 months on a daily car. It takes 3-5 mins to apply a fresh layer after a wash, so how long it lasts is irrelevant for most people. Only Ads2k could wax a car faster


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

For me, OOS looks better than my UPGP.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Where's the cheapest place to purchase this?


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Is this the stuff that smells like bubble gum >?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The OP stated that this is good on light coloured cars, it's fantastic on black too and is still the best product I have discovered on DW, don't think it smell of bubble gum sadly.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Optimum Instant Detailer smells like bubble gum.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> it lasts pretty well - 6 months as good as day 1 on my garaged car, but 2-3 months on a daily car. It takes 3-5 mins to apply a fresh layer after a wash, so how long it lasts is irrelevant for most people. Only Ads2k could wax a car faster


Your starting again aren't you  :lol:

Back on topic..... It is very good I like it very much in conjunction with OCW on the wife's silver polo, makes it look extremely slick and glossy and is so easy to apply.

After every wash for a couple of months I alternate between OCW and OS and after 4-5 layers it really does stand out for gloss levels but is so much easier to keep clean :thumb: It's keep only outside which is why it's got so many layers 

One of the easiest products to use I've found.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

M7 ATW said:


> Where's the cheapest place to purchase this?


www.motorgeek.co.uk


----------

